# Got my new watch & love it :D :D



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Today I bought my treat/reward for my efforts with my apprenticeship.

I completed my apprenticeship last may which was 6 months early (geek i know), as part of the apprenticeship I had to live in portsmouth, 200 mile from home for 10months then attend portsmouth every 3 months for 2 weeks and I always said I'm treating myself to a nice watch when i finish.

As a sweetener and reward I was back paid between when I got a technicians job (3 weeks ago) and when I finished my apprenticeship, so that was it, plenty of savings and enough for the watch I always wanted.

So here it is:

Breitling Avenger ii GMT



Im very giddy and wanted to share .

Rob


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Awesome watch

Wish I could have something like that


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Brilliant choice , well done I bought myself the Breitling B1 when I left a place I had worked for 13 years . It's nice to reward yourself again well done for finishing your apprenticeship especially under the circumstances of being away from home you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you very much . 

Some say I'm daft but life's for living.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Lovely watch there, do love breitlings, that should last forever the way they are built.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Lovely mate


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Melkor said:


> Lovely watch there, do love breitlings, that should last forever the way they are built.


I do hope so .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Quality and well deserved...:thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Looking good Rob. What time is it?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

cheers jon, 22:55 haha


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely watch


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

Well done on the apprenticeship and love the Breitling.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well done good investment


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice watch you have there buddy


----------



## Mark70 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congratulations on your Apprentiship a great effort and just rewards


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice watch :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I like your taste in watches and this is stunningly simple. A really like the look of it.
Like quite a few on here Rob, I see your post's but don't know you so if you don't mind me asking, what apprenticeship have you completed and for what role?


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Well done mate and stunning watch!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks great


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

money well spent mate and well done on your hard work


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

Well done mate, lovely watch, can I ask what apprenticeship you were doing?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Thank you very much .
> 
> Some say I'm daft but life's for living.


Not daft at all, you have worked hard and done well.

Very very nice, i have always wanted a Colt but seeing this makes me change my mind.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> I like your taste in watches and this is stunningly simple. A really like the look of it.
> Like quite a few on here Rob, I see your post's but don't know you so if you don't mind me asking, what apprenticeship have you completed and for what role?


Hi,

I work on the railway, doing faulting and maintenance on all signalling based equipment, such as points, signals, interlocking and quite a bit more. 
Interesting job and quite nerve racking at first, took a while to get used to standing next to the track while trains are coming past at 125mph as well as trying to concentrate doing the job.

Rob


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys  makes it worth while


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweet, bet that keeps it interesting! Did you do your apprenticeship at sultan?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

profoundoblu said:


> Sweet, bet that keeps it interesting! Did you do your apprenticeship at sultan?


I did yes, live at collingwood for first 10months and travelled to sultan then year 2 & 3 was based at sultan.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Lovely watch :thumb: I'd love a Breitling, I really like that style, I have a Tag, which I've had for about twenty years now, and a Breitling is on my "want" list,(when I'll have no mortgage) nicer than Rolex, Omega and so on.
Good for you


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

chefy said:


> Lovely watch :thumb: I'd love a Breitling, I really like that style, I have a Tag, which I've had for about twenty years now, and a Breitling is on my "want" list,(when I'll have no mortgage) nicer than Rolex, Omega and so on.
> 
> Good for you


Many thanks, thats fair enough. I do like Tags.

I don't have a mortgage yet so your a fair step in front of me, everything is in place deposit wise for me and the misses however shes still completing her apprenticeship in HR which should be done this year and I want to live life a bit for a year.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Its a great facility that they have set up in HMS Sultan I trained there with the Royal Navy and have also been to visit the NR setup to see what they have achieved. I also work as an engineer within the Rail industry but with a TOC although I work closely with NR. Well done.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

PaulTheo said:


> Its a great facility that they have set up in HMS Sultan I trained there with the Royal Navy and have also been to visit the NR setup to see what they have achieved. I also work as an engineer within the Rail industry but with a TOC although I work closely with NR. Well done.


Yes it is very good, and is a very good apprenticeship although the accommodation is nothing to should about.

Thank you


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Well done you!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Looked at an Avenger myself, but wasn't sure how well it would fit my wrist (the way the bezel curves down underneath at the strap ends). 

It's a stonking looking watch! :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Must it fits very well and doesn't look too small on my big wrists which was a concern but obviously everyones is different


----------



## Rob_Car (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice watch and well done you!


----------

